# Pen Turners' Swap - Round 3



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Getting started and verifying info.*

Hi Lumberjocks,

Well, it's about that time - Round 3 will be starting very soon! I'm getting the list together and trying to verify some info. We've got a BIG group this time so we'll need everyone's help to make sure this goes well and as quickly as possible. As of right now I've got 19 confirmed for Round 3. Even if we hold the box 2 days and it takes 3 to ship it we're looking at a minimum of a couple of months to get this completed. Since Round 2 took 4 months with half as many people… ya' know?!

I've had a few requests from folks on shipping, themes, what to include, etc. With all the feedback we've accomodated everything the best we could.

We want to keep this casual, if we get too structured it will lose some of the fun-ness. But… we've had a few things come up in the first 2 round we'd like to try to avoid in Round 3.

*Some notes/requests/etc.: If you don't read the rest of the blog please read this!*

Puh-lease make sure to move the box along quickly! Have your stuff ready to go in when you get the box and that will make this much easier.
If you are able, please trade a finished pen - lots of folks would like to see more finished pens. Anything with alternative materials, unusual kits, interesting turnings will be appreciated. Celtic knot anyone??? 
Make sure to blog! We want pictures! We won't all get to see what everyone puts in personally, but the posts and pics let us all enjoy it - and maybe even get a little jealous of you…
Identify your goodies. Let us know what type of wood it is - mark it on the wood, or what your pen kit is - finished or not. On the kits let us know where the kit is from so we can get instructions and bushings. Put your username on your stuff, too.

That's about it for the "rules" - I don't want to make it too structured.

*List of traders for Round 3*
arwo1
bigguy
CanadianWoodChuck
itsme_timd
jeffthewoodwhacker
jimp
Karson
kenn
me2cyclops
Napaman
NedB
rb765
Rikkor
ryno101
scottb
ShannonRogers
SteveN
trifern
woodtreker

I know, I know… a long post, but it had to be done. *If your name is not on the list above then I don't have you on for Round 3.* I've sent PM's to a few folks but have not heard back. I'm shipping the box out on Thursday so if you want to be included please let me know!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


Tim
What did you decide about shipping to Canada. I know its expensive for the shipper and I'll likely get dinged with duty and GST when it comes in. If its too much hassle let me know and I will bow out, it would be fun to be included but not at the expense of another lumberjock. Keep me posted.
Bruce


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


19 sounds like a lot of people climbing on the bandwagon.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


That's a lot of folks alright, but for those of us who don't turn (yet), it just adds to the enjoyment of watching the travels. And I'll echo what Tim said, PICTURES. This is fun for us watching too, and pictures make it easier to watch. So, have at it folks, the eyes of LJ are upon you.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


soory…I added to the bandwagon…but I havwe been "a-watchin" for too long…just excited to be able to take part…

Thanks for organizing all of this tim…

is the list of jocks the order of the journey??? or is that not the order?

matt


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


Yeah baby…I'm in…


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim for organizing again. What a fun project.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


this is fun to watch (just in case you were killing yourself for nothing tim!)... one of these days I hope to be in a position to participate.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


Yep, 19 is a lot… I contemplated splitting into 2 groups but *if everyone keeps a tight schedule we should be able to make it happen*. We'll see how this one goes…

Matt, that's not the order - I think it's alphabetical (or close to it!) I should be able to post the order soon.

Karson has made a special request to get the box first, trust me - everyone we'll be OK with that!  After that we'll probably go geographically - at least for the most part.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


note to self… watch out for the LJ enforcers…

used to have a t-shirt with 'Procrastinators do it tomorrow' on it.

I've gotten better.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Getting started and verifying info.*
> 
> Hi Lumberjocks,
> 
> ...


Karson can go first as long as I am second…HAHHAAHA….just kidding…I just hope Karson gets some goods…so will the remaining part of Trade #2 be in the box to start if off??? That way Karson and all the people going first have stuff to choose from…but if people dont take a lot out--the box will get really heavy!!!

Just out of curriosity--APPROXIMATELY how much is it to ship it on to the next person?


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*And here we go!!!!*

Here we go - Round 3 is underway!

First, here's the map.










I've go the stops numbered but it might be hard to see on here. The trip will start in Georgia and go 1st to Karson in Delaware, drop south throw Virginia and Florida then bounce back up to Georgia as we cruise through Kentucky and Illinois. After that we jump back east for stops in Maryland, Pennsylvania, New Hampshire and New York. From New York we head north into Canada with a stop in Ontario. On our departure from Ontario will skip over to Minnesota then out the Pacific Northwest through beautiful Washington and Oregon. After this we'll be tuckered out so we'll slide down through California and slingshot back to Tennessee and finally back home to Georgia! WOW!

*FYI ON POSTAGE* - We're using a large flat rate box to ship. We can go anywhere in the US for $12.95, and if you buy and print the postage online it's only $12.50. Quite a bargain!

Now here's the box as it looks leaving here - already STUFFED!










My takeaways from Round 2 are posted over on the Round 2 Blog, here's what I added before starting Round 3.

My blanks include some Brazilian cherry, a stabilized and dyed corn cob (makes a cool pen!), some Dogwood I cut from a branch out of my friend's yard, a piece of lacewood, a CSUSA acrylic called 'Toucan' and a piece of cherry that I glued some pickguard material in as an accent - I tried to make it interesting! I also added a satin nickel patriot kit - my kit selection was limited…










I picked a couple of my favorite finished pens and added those in as well. A black chrome patriot kit with a red and black swirl acrylic and an elegant American with grey fleck acrylic.










And Bob's your uncle! (I love that saying…)

The box will leave Georgia tomorrow, actually just before I do with some travel to Chicago and Indy.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


cool, it looks like i've got just enough time to finish up the yard work before my free days have me disappearing downstairs. I've got several blanks ready to go on the lathe, but not sure what Interesting blanks I have to trade with just yet.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Allright. I'm first and waiting. What a deal.

How many on the list Tim.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Karson - 19 total, including me, in this round.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


This is way cool - I can't wait! Happy journey little pen stuff


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Let the games begin!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


that box looks stuffed before I get to add anything! Here we go.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


I can't wait!! Thanks for putting this together, Tim.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Aw cool! Probably be after Christmas before I see it, though.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


I got 'inspired' last night and went out and dusted up my lathe… just practicing some spindle work. I also found all of my pen making supplies including a package of blanks I bought *gasp* at woodcraft this summer… hey I didn't even know about LJ back then!

Going to have to get busy turning however, and planning on doing a lot of that saturday and sunday mornings this weekend. (afternoons are booked).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


The Box arrived today Sat. Oct 18,2008.

It looks different from when I saw it last.

I removed some Ca Olive, TulipWood, Brazilian Cherry and Eucuaplus.

I added 6 Spalted Holly, 5 Spalted Maple and 18 Cherry Burl.

The reasion that I asked Tim for the number of people in this series is because i wanted to put in one pen blank for each person that is participating in Round #3.

I talked to Tim about this while Round 2 was still running. I had a cherry burl placed in my driveway and Yorkshire Stewart made a comment in "You might be a LumberJock if" and he referred to my post. ScottB stated that this log will always be known as #391.

So here is the Challenge I'm giving you one blank of Cherry Burl #391 and asking that you make a pen from it. Then post a picture of the blank, the pen and any repairs work you had to do in the blank.

Some of the blankls might be smaller, if the pen you are going to make can use the smaller blank, then take one of them.

Give the project a tag of Challenge391 so that we can all find the results of our pen turning.

Now get to work.

The spalted Holly and Spalted Maple









The Cherry Burl for Challenge #391


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Very awesome Karson! Thanks for sharing 391 with us. Looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Hi Karson;

Looks like a great bit of fun!

Nice idea.

Lee


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


dang it!! 
I knew I should have signed up this time around!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


The box was mailed today to SteveN. On it's way to VA, Virginia that is.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Lee:

Got to share the wealth, of wood that is.


----------



## SteveN (Oct 14, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Got the box today! Had to stop work an spend an hour or so looking and picking, then finding some cool stuff to add.

Here is what Austin (my helper) and I took out. Nice blanks!









Here is what we put into the box. 









Only problem I had was the box was to small to fit what I put in.

The new box had some extra space after I put in what I wanted to share, so I added 20 spalted willow oak blanks. They were on the punky side so I vacuum + pressure treated with water based poly. I have been experimenting with different resins and finished to stabilize small chunks of wood. The water based poly did not do much to strengthen the wood, but did help fix some of the tear-out problems in this soft wood.

The 391B pen challenge blanks. 









*Now there is a part B to the 391 challenge!* This wood is a little difficult to work with, so it will challenge your skills, but is really good looking when finished. Use caution when drilling. If you don't clear the chips often the blank will explode, destroying the blank. If that happen and you want to try again send me a note and I'll send you a new blank.

Finished pens from the same blanks.









The photos only show about 1/2 of the width of the photos in the preview mode. What size do I need to make the to fit the blog format?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Steve Looks like a great addition. The willow looks nice also.


----------



## SteveN (Oct 14, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Karson,

Sent you 2 willow oak blanks today, marked 391B.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Thanks SteveN


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


where oh where can the pen box be… oh where oh where is it now?


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


'Tis on a journey to Kentucky to see Woodtreker!


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


Yeah!!!!! I am waiting expectly!!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *And here we go!!!!*
> 
> Here we go - Round 3 is underway!
> 
> ...


this is soooo cool….cant wait…


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*2 Down, on our way to Florida*

Hi Everyone,

We've made stops and Karson's and SteveN's place and got some great stuff added to the box. We've got a couple of challenges going on now - let's see what we can do. The box is on it's way to Florida now to spend some time with brewtang. Here's the latest map…










*Now here's another challenge for those that participated in Round 2…* let's see some pens! We had some great materials come around in that batch as well and we want to see some pens! If you post a project with some pens please feel free to drop a comment in the blog here. Maybe we can use the tag 'PT2' for any pens from Round 2 and 'PT3' for this round… Any thoughts are welcome.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *2 Down, on our way to Florida*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


That would be a neet way to keep track of the pen work. But remember to put in challenge391 also if you are making pens from my wood and challenge391b if you are using Steve's spalted willow.

Tim I sent you a reply to your message and it was correct. Sometimes other e-mail survices think bigfoot.com is a spammer site and they block e-mails from it.


----------



## brewtang (Oct 12, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *2 Down, on our way to Florida*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


Well I received the box on Friday. Sorry for the delay in posting…with Halloween, and being in Jacksonville…Florida / Georgia on Saturday. And since I went to Florida, I was a bit busy. I had great fun looking through the box with my wife and picking stuff out. I forgot to take a picture of the stuff that I took out…but here is a picture of the stuff that I added:



I've got a couple pens made tonight out of a couple of the blanks that I took. I'll get a blog post up in the next day or so with pictures of those. Also, Tim where did you get the red acrylic blank that you used for the pen you put in the box? I really like it.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *2 Down, on our way to Florida*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


Hey Billy, this is some good looking stuff, thanks! Even with the FL/GA comments we'll still let you stick around for the rest of the trade. 

I actually got that Acrylic from another IAP member at Penturners.org, I purchased some IBO from him and he was nice enough to toss that in for me. That was one of my favorites, too. I was looking at the pics I posted after I sent it off and started to feel a bit selfish that I didn't keep it! ;-) I think it went really well with the black chrome Patriot kit, too.


----------



## me2cyclops (Aug 6, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *2 Down, on our way to Florida*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


wow! it's just like christmas
I think the REAL challange is not turning pens from the beautiful wood that you take from the box, it's trying to make wood you didn't take and what you put back fit in that little cardboard box!
I took 391,391b,olive,zebrawood,pink ivory,spalted oak,sweet gum and bubinga

put back in homegrown chinaberry,black and white ebony,homegrown cherry,curly koa,norfolk pine,silk oak,pink acrylester,antler,44 mag shell casings,bloodwood,black palm and mahogony

back on the road monday!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *2 Down, on our way to Florida*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


That sounds great, some nice homegrown products and I personally love seeing alternative stuff like the antler and shell casings.

I looked at the list wrong and I think I got Woodtreker excited too soon.  However, you are the next one in line now! Oops! I'll update the blog showing the trip.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *2 Down, on our way to Florida*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


We'll have to talk to the post office and see if they can come up with an even bigger "Flat Rate Box"

I think the first time people were taking 1 or 2 blanks. Now they are taking 6-8 blanks and replacing with 10-12 blanks. We are really getting some wood spread around. It's nice that people are using some home based woods that they didn't have to pay $5.00 a blank. It doesn't feel that I put in $25.00 worth of wood, payed $13.00 to ship and all I got is a couple of blanks. It's cheaper to just buy the blanks.

This has been fun. and I enjoy spreading the wealth of woods. I've probably got 1,000 blanks cut of local woods and I know I'll never make that many pens.


----------



## SteveN (Oct 14, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *2 Down, on our way to Florida*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


Karsen,

Pick out the really premium blanks and eBay the rest.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *2 Down, on our way to Florida*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


oooohh…this is gonna be fun…my big worry--it gets to me the week i am gone…does anyone know how well redwoood wood turn??? I know its soft…but i have tons of clear heart redwood from my deck…and i know that it may be hard for some people to get away from the left coast…

matt


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *2 Down, on our way to Florida*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


oooohh…this is gonna be fun…my big worry--it gets to me the week i am gone…does anyone know how well redwoood wood turn??? I know its soft…but i have tons of clear heart redwood from my deck…and i know that it may be hard for some people to get away from the left coast…

matt


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Is the grass REALLY blue???*

Hi there fellow Lumberjocks!

I've got the latest update on the pen box for everyone. I looked at a spreadsheet wrong and thought Woodtreker was next in line. Oops… The box made a stop at me2cyclops's in Georgia and is NOW on it's way to Woodtreker's in Kentucky. We're on track now, I promise… at least I think… no, I'm sure - we're on track now.

We're moving along nicely on this one and getting some great stuff. If you missed the post from me2cyclops take a look here - he added some great alternative materials like antler and shell casings. Cool!

Keep your eyes open - we're going to post a separate blog for our challenge pens, we're still working out the details but hope to have something soon. Thanks again to Karson and SteveN for giving us some great challenge materials. I've made my 391 pen and after taking a bunch of pics it's now my new favorite and daily usage pen!

Thanks everyone!

Here's the map…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Is the grass REALLY blue???*
> 
> Hi there fellow Lumberjocks!
> 
> ...


Looks good and still moving.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Is the grass REALLY blue???*
> 
> Hi there fellow Lumberjocks!
> 
> ...


looks like I've got a little bit to wrack my brain over what blanks I'll share this go round.


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Is the grass REALLY blue???*
> 
> Hi there fellow Lumberjocks!
> 
> ...


Hey I got it today!!! I took out lots of stuff… Especially some of the native wood blanks from Georgia… Thanks Billy and Tim!!! Although I live in KY… GA is my home state… The magnolia, chinaberry, dogwood, sweet gum was just what I wanted… I cannot wait to turn the two challenges… I have the perfect pen kits to try out… More on that later…

I filled it back up with Kentucky native woods… Some nicely figured maple, segemented blanks that I made from walnut and maple… I keep them long so you could cut the blank sizes you needed… There is some Kentucky Coffee tree in there as well… It looks like an oak but has a deep almost 3D look to the grain that pops… Makes a beautiful pen… Also some really nice apple wood… It makes beautiful pens and this had some figure to it…

I also put in some red oak and then some Kentucky Tobacco Sticks… The sticks are oak but since they have been used over the years to hang tobacco in KY barns some have some pretty variations in texture and color… You can smell the tobacco when you turn it… I put in one of the pens that I made to show what it looks like… I also put in several pieces of various sizes of KY White Tail Deer Antler… It stinks when you turn it but it sure makes beautiful pens… I cannot keep any they sell so well…

I will send it on next week… Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Is the grass REALLY blue???*
> 
> Hi there fellow Lumberjocks!
> 
> ...


Waiting with baited breath…


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Is the grass REALLY blue???*
> 
> Hi there fellow Lumberjocks!
> 
> ...


Very cool, sounds like some great stuff in the box! Hey Derrel - Any pics you can share with us???


----------



## me2cyclops (Aug 6, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Is the grass REALLY blue???*
> 
> Hi there fellow Lumberjocks!
> 
> ...


glad you liked the chinaberry it's been my fav to turn lately.
that wood came from my front yard


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Is the grass REALLY blue???*
> 
> Hi there fellow Lumberjocks!
> 
> ...


I could not find the camera so no pictures yet… But I plan to take soml of the challenges anl some of the stuff I got.. It was FUN!!!! I would love some more GA wood if you guys want some KY stuff in return…


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*It's your 'turn', Trifern!*

I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know. 

*The map…*










Any-how… the box is on it's way to visit Trifern in IL. Looks like some fantastic stuff heading his way. No doubt he'll make good use of it! The box is moving along well, we're keepin a nice flow here - thanks everyone.

*CHALLENGES UPDATE!* OK, everyone knows that we've got a couple of challenges presented to us from this round of the pen trade. We're working on the best way to do that now but keep your eyes open for a separate blog post for these and more details to come!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


Very Good. An the move again.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


We figured it out.

Lee


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


Here we go. Patiently waiting my turn.


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm back…finally got the computer fixed enuf to start posting again. The stuff in the box looks great. I can't wait.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


Wow, I feel like taking off work and watching for the postman to arrive. I've been collecting some goodies to put back in. I may have to take quite a bit out to make it all fit though.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


GREAT TITLE…ARE YOU IN ADVERTISING TIM? We should pay you for these titles…


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


Hey Trifern… Got a delivery receipt… You should have it… Enjoy!!!!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


*WOW!!!!!*

*WOW!!!!!*

I received the package of goodies Saturday. I did not have time to open it until tonight, and it is jammed with goodies. I don't know how they all fit in the box. I will take some photos, repack tomorrow, and send it on it's way. I will have to stop and get a new box though. Cardboard boxes are not built to hold this much stuff!

Thank you everyone who has contributed so far. I plan to add some Brazilian Tulip, Oregon Myrtle, Illinois Pecan, Camel River Birch, and maybe an exotic surprise or two.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


I just mailed the package off to Shannon. The postal clerk commented that it was the heaviest flat rate box she has ever processed. Enjoy!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


Sounds great Trifern, any pictures for us???


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *It's your 'turn', Trifern!*
> 
> I'm not sure if everyone's aware of this or not, but just wanted you all to know that I don't get paid for coming up with these catchy titles - nor do I have a team of writers turning out these masterpieces. It's all me and it's all free… just so you know.
> 
> ...


Tim, I apologize for no pictures. Things got really crazy at work this week. Seams like most of my clients are clearing off their desks so they can take off for Thanksgiving. My main focus was to keep the box moving. It should arrive at it's destination Friday, Saturday at the latest. I did pick up a new box to repack everything in.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bel Aire or Bust!*

Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)

*The map:*









The box is on it's way to ShannonRogers now, packed with goodies from (most recently), Trifern! The postal clerk commented to Trifern it was the heaviest flat-rate box he'd seen! ;-) That's the spirit of Lumberjocks for you - make the most out of what you've got! I'm sure that Shannon will enjoy his bounty…

In the spirit of Thanksgiving I would like to say that I am always thankful for… *pictures*.  Please do share pics with us of the box, snap one of what you take and one of what you send at least, if you're inclined to do more then please do. We've been a little thin on pics this round… I ain't trying to be the heavy here, everyone was warned about 'The Enforcers' ;-) and I'm just trying to keep it flowing as planned. The pics keep everyone else interested and excited about the swap, and let's others know what's on the way to them.

Any-how… I seriously want to wish everyone here in the states a *Happy Thanksgiving*! I hope you all have a great day of food, football, family and friends! And for our friends outside the US please feel free to roast up a turkey and join us in spirit!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


Also wishing Happy Thanksgiving to all in the turner's swap and all Jocks.


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


Oh, man… Just catching up after being DEEP into a home renovation project that kept me away from this round, and I'm now seeing what I'm missing!

Keep it going, y'all… Can't wait to see more of the #391 pens!

So when's Round IV? ;-)


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


I am really getting excited. The pen box is bouncing all over the states - maybe Santa will snag it on his travels and find something he likes.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


Great, moving again.


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


Sorry about the lack of pictures… I will try to send what i took out… And what I make of them…

I have turned 10 pens this week for Christmas sales… I made 4 pens from a tobacco stick from a customers's family farm… 3 pens from a spalted ash log from a customer's yard (I had to dry those blanks with the microwave…) And then 1 from teak from a piece of a customer's new bar that they just built…

But have not used any blanks from the box so far… I am making them up for family… My daughter saw the green acrylic blank and immediately claimed it… She want it made with the bloodwood on the bottom and the green acrylic as the top… I have some Wall Street and Churchill sets that I plan to make up as well…

Also making some bandsaw puzzle boxes… Once I am done I will set up and take some photos…


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


Sounds like some great stuff! I love teak but haven't turned any yet myself.

Thanks Derrel!


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


Well folks I got the box on Friday after Thanksgiving. Something else to be thankful for and something to wake me up from the turkey coma.

Wow, this thing is full to bursting with pen kits, pen blanks, and completed pens. This is the second time I have participated in this swap and it is becoming more and more obvious just how great woodworkers are. The overflowing box is a testament to their generousity. It took me at least 15 minutes to unpack everything and be able to take stock of what was inside. My entire benchtop was covered with stuff.

Both challenge blanks provide their own tests as the burl is very unstable and the willow is just plain punky and soft. They will take a steady hand and fine tool handling technique to turn effectively. I think this will be a good opportunity for me to try some home stabilization techniques that I have been reading about on the forums. Whatever happens, I am up to the challenge!

I admit that since this box was so full that I may have taken more than I put in just so that I could get the box closed again. We Jocks are probably abusing the flat rate shipping box and the US postal service must be losing money on this deal because the weight alone would drive up the shipping cost. I tried to offset the space and weight issue by putting in more pen kits and less blanks since they take up less space. I also put in more exotic and expensive blanks and kits to balance out the karmic effect.

Here was my take:










*Blanks:*

2 Laminated Walnut/Poplar
2 Apple
Spalted Willow
Cherry Burl
2 Cocobolo
Pink Ivory
2 KY Coffee Tree
2 Pecan
Walnut Crotch
Tulip
PurpleHeart

*Pen Kits*

A cool satin nickel Euro

*Pens*

Great Euro turned in acrylic
Beautiful Slimline in Big Leaf Maple burl

And here is what I put back in the box:










*Blanks*

2 Quilted Maple
2 Bird's Eye Maple
2 Very Curly Koa
Kamani (Hawaiian hardwood)
2 Yellowheart
2 Quartersawn White Oak
2 Quartersawn Sycamore (from my backyard)
2 Buckeye Burl (see my Euro Screw Cap post)

*Pen Kits*

2 Classic Screw Cap
2 Rhodium Euro
Refrigerator Pen

I didn't put in any of my own pens mainly because everything I am making now is going towards my craft show in two weeks. Next time around maybe I'll put some of my own creations in there. I can't wait to try out some of this interesting wood I pulled from this. Thanks to everyone who is participating and especially to Tim D for organizing the whole thing. Now it's time to package this up and ship it off to the next lucky Jock!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, Shannon.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


It is getting closer, but I doubt if I'll see it before Christmas.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


very cool….I think I am #15--so this is good…i will need christmas break to catch up…and make some new pens…so slow down a bit everyone!!! just kidding…i know you are all anxious to keep the box moving…

matt


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


I think its getting close to me and I am VERY EXCITED, can't wait, will be watching for the mail all week.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the update. I'll get the blog updated ASAP!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Bel Aire or Bust!*
> 
> Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-Da-Ta-DaTa-Da-Ta-Da… (FYI, that's a drum roll.)
> 
> ...


Great additions.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Pens for Kenn...*

Here we go again!

The map:










Out of the hands for Shannon it's just a short hop to Kenn in PA with the pen box this time. I can't wait to see what Kenn does with our treasure chest.

If he hurries he can still get some Christmas gifts out of it!!!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


That was a quick hop. I still think I am after Christmas, but who knows…? Thanks Tim for organizing this event.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see what's in the box …. it's getting so close


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


rikkor I'll turn it around as quick as I can - maybe before Christmas.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


wow, didn't know if i'd see it before Santa… looks like I may… and what luck, I actually have pens to trade this time!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim for the update.


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


It's getting closer to me and I haven't even had a chance to clean out the garage so I can make projects from the last exchange. Looks like I better get to turning.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


I turned it around in one day so all of you that are anxiously awaiting the arrival of that box - it's on the way to Scottb. That thing is jambed full of pen blanks but I managed to get a few interesting ones in there and kept a few. It was a little short on completed pens so I put in 5 to replace the one that I took. There are quite a few kits too but I left all of those for others. Anyway, I mailed it today, Sat. Dec 6, so you can guess when you'll get it from there.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


Thanks Kenn. And thanks for the private update.


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried the Deer Antler yet?


> Wondering how that went


/


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


I haven't tried the antler from this but just made my first antler pen last week from a rack that my cousing gave me. Made a really cool pen!

However, it smells… very… VERY… bad! Especially when drilling. ;-)


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


Here are Christmas Projects… most made from the Pen Swap materials…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11735
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11736


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


Great projects Derrel, thanks for sharing those. I really like the bloodwood and acrylic set - the contrast works very well.


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


On the Antler… I suggest a respirator NOT a mask… It stinks!!! It may not kill you but it sure smells like it would… The dust on sanding is also very fine… Use you dust to make a "slurry" with CA glue to fill the pores and it makes BEAUTIFUL pens… Slick and shiny… Even the pith of the antler looks good…

The Green acrylic and bloodwood did make beautiful pens… Both from the swap… I have some more pens to make for Christmas today… (12 as a Christmas sale…) the oak tobacco stick and deer antler banding… Both items in the swap…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


fired up the kero heater out in the shop today, in preparation of the box arriving in NY sometime later this winter…. need more pics folks, what went in, what got taken out… inquiring minds want to know…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


I happened to have the day off, and heard the mail lady beeping at the driveway… went out and hauled in a Box! hmmmm I thought I had a few days… guess not… pics etc… to follow.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it made it to you. OK, OK, I know I'm slacking, I promise I'll get the blog updated tomorrow!

Thanks for the update Ned!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...












(box elder and lyptus)!

IF I can fit it all in, those, plus a couple of pen kits, are my contributions to the cause. I may have to dip in and take a few more blanks to get it all in… 









and here's the whole kit and kaboodle:



























I've got a camera on my wrist every day at work, so thought I'd show where we are at the moment.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


Lots of nice stuff there.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


I posted on the last entry (somehow not aligned with this series?) that the hawaiian pen I put in was Robusta, not Mango (Just setting the record straight, you know, for posterity)

With all the snow and problems we've had here this past week, I think they set a land speed record getting the backlog of mail processed and on its way! I'm just as surprised as you are that it landed so quick!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


Scott, duly noted! 
I hate to say it, but I didn't get it all packed up last night, and so It won't be leaving until tomorrow at the earliest. I'm off to work in a few minutes. I'll try and ship it out asap.

Tim, 
life gets busy for all of us. no worries!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


pen down!

my wife saw the pink ivory pen… I Don't think I'll be able to get it back in the box…


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


LOL… you gotta watch out for others around the pens! I took my 'collection' to one of my church group meetings and left with 5 fewer pens.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Pens for Kenn...*
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> ...


She heard me say I was worried about weight (international flat rate has a weight limit…)


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*

Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!

A little visual aid, a/k/a 'The Map':









Enjoy Scott, looking forward to seeing what you do with these goodies!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


OK Scott you better get busy this could be no 31 in your list of 30.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


already posted #31… this could be #32 through infinity, judging by the weight of the box! Off to open it (am I allowed to open it early?) or will that put me on the naughty list?

Ahh, who am I kidding. I'll be checking it out tonight! (and skipping work tomorrow to go get more pen kits!)


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


That's the spirit, Scott!


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


I would be jealous, but we had a water pipe break under the slab in the living room. Now instead of turning, I'm learning how to lay 400 sq feet of wood flooring… laminate, so no pen blanks  Hopefully I will have the living room finished by the time the box rolls around.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


I gave the box a "quick" once over. Pulled out a bunch, and it's still full!... and, as with last round, there is not much I recognize from previous rounds. Just a little bit of the composite decking and one of the laminated blanks I sent off last time. A LOT of diversity. This is such a great venture, really enjoying this.

I'll share some pix before I send it on it's merry way.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay in getting the box on… As you may be aware NH and Central Mass (at the very least) has been very hard hit by an ice storm late last week. The roads are mostly fine, and things were cleared up quickly on that score, but hundreds of thousands of people have been without power for days. Crews are coming in from Ohio and Canada to help restore power. In NH alone fire crews were responding to hundreds of incidents of transformer explosions. 
Most of the earlies clean up work was by tree crews who had to clear the way for the various utilities to fix things. Some people are still connected to the grid, but have had to have their power turned off until trees can be safely removed from power lines. In my parents neighborhood a down tree barred one entrance to their development, and a telephone pole shattered in three pieces blocked the other.
Some estimates are for people to be without power until later in the coming week, and up to two weeks. Merry Christmas ;(
People are living at local schools, churches and all the hotels for a couple hours drive are booked.
We lucked out in getting our power back yesterday, and having a woodstove to keep us comfortable enough to provide safe haven for family that isn't so lucky. Getting the Cable back today at least lets us be aware of the state of things. My neighbors still aren't as lucky. Literally a half mile up the hill, it looks like the storm (from last Thursday) is still going on. Lines are down across roads and driveways in several places and the trees are still loaded with ice. Some roads look like a war zone with trees knocked over at the roots.
Thursday night there were some lights on in town. Police and Fire Stations, not much else. Friday night the town was dark.

Schools are already closed for tomorrow at the very least, fortunately there was mail delivery today. First time for a Sunday I'd reckon… I'm hoping that downtown is open tomorrow so we can get some packages off, and this (toasty warm and stuffed to the gills) pen trade box can get to NY before Christmas.

So odd being so disconnected for almost 4 days. The lights off wasn't so bad, we had a woodstove to keep us warm, and I learned I could make tea, and toast on top!, Can't say I missed the TV, except for when our eyes were tired trying to read and play scrabble by flashlight… what I really missed was making stuff down in the shop. Now the weekends over, and I need a couple more days to make up for the lathe and other projects I need to get done!!! What a way to kill, what was supposed to be a nice long productive 4 day weekend!

But, I remain grateful, many families at church are without power, and I'm the only one in my family who's "back to normal." Wouldn't it be nice if the tree crews could sell all this firewood they are cutting up, and use all that money to help pay back the families who'll have to pay for their burst pipes and re-stocking their fridges? Gonna be a long cold December for lots of New England families.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


Wow Scott, looks like I've been pretty disconnected from the news. Glad to hear you're safe and prayers will go up for others still having trouble.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


I was surprised that all this stuff fit in the box!









I did have to repack it three times (weren't we "supposed to" be swapping 5 blanks, 5 kits and 5 pens?) We are quite the generous bunch!









I pulled out some blackwood, bloodwood (I hope I've learned enough not to blow them out this time), plus some river birch, BOW, pecan, the 2 challenge blanks, coffee stick, tobacco oak, purpleheart and cocobolo. I pulled out a great Gentlemans pen from Ken, I first thought it was HUGE, but it's a great and well balanced pen. Now my cigar pens almost look petite. I'll be checking out some of those kits in the future.









For my additions, I put in 6 pieces of Chestnut that my Father-in-law harvested, as well as several long pieces of what once was cherry breadboard that showed up in a bunch of scrap from my grandfather. I'd guess it came from an old table from his church, or something he salvaged from a rummage sale. Too nicely grained for the burn pile - yes, even with the week we've had. I noticed all the bamboo was gone, so I put in a couple more pieces of that, a glued up maple/walnut blank, as well as an Atlas pen made from the same (as seen in my 30 day challenge, that, and a Platinum Mango Atlas also one of the 30 - the Mango from fellow LJ in Hawaii, Harold. I had a heck of a time getting it all in there!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


Looks like we've got some great stuff making the rounds here, thanks for the post and the pics, Scott.

I'll get the blog updated ASAP!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott. I'm glad you are safe.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


so glad you are safe…what a story…we had our first rain of the year and its all over the news like its a huge event…and then you guys are getting hammered…scary…

be safe…be safe…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Yes, ScottB, there IS a Santa Claus!*
> 
> Scott made the prediciton a while ago this wouldn't make it to him by Christmas. Looks like Santa was listening and his helpers kept this moving right along. You get an early Christmas present!
> 
> ...


oops… the pen I added was really Robusta, not Mango. See what I get for trying to remember without checking? Has to be robusta - it was the only Hawaiian Atlas I made! Mango looked totally different.

Oh, and thanks for the well wishes. My parents just got their power back today. Dad was walking around in the driveway trying to keep warm while waiting for my Mom to get home from work (was 20 degrees warmer outside - the windows were fogging up!) - then they were going to be off to a hotel…. when the motion sensor light came on. Looks like that hotel reservation for tonight set dumb luck in motion! Funny.

Now if only I could salvage all that firewood, and useable lumber that fell, (and is hung up on), on my perilously steep back slope…


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*

We're about to find out!

Man, I really got discombobulated on this last trip, The box made it from Scott to Ned without me updating the blog and then I forgot to tag the last entry as part of the series so you can see Ned's update here.

Now, the box should be on it's way to CanadianWoodChuck, in Canada, of course! I think the timing on this couldn't have been better as I know we'll all be busy around Christmas and the New Year so it's a great time to send this across the border.

Here's the map:










Thanks again for everyone's participation. I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and is able to spend some time away from the commercialization to reflect on the true reason and meaning of Christmas. However, I'm sure that will all be forgotten after enjoying the true meaning of New Year's Eve. 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Woo hoo! I am next in line after CWC!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas everyone. And happy turning.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Now i'm really excited. This is just like Christmas. I end up in the hospital last Thursday with a case of Vertigo so the only thing thats been spinng is my head. However I have lots of stock so I can keep the box moving, hopefully this spinning will stop before the parcel arrives. Merry Christmas to all.
Bruce


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


here here tim!!! family, hugs, and good food…a little santa thrown in…but not overdone…

excited about the trade…i am headed to woodcraft and rockler tomorrow to load up and be ready…ENJOY THE BOX CWC…take your time (from my end)...now that we cant beat christmas…whats the rush???


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


These are fun to follow.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay, the box will ship out tomorrow, life caught up with me a bit later in the week last week, but it is ready to go and I'll be hitting the post office tomorrow.


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


I missed the propane store by THAT MUCH tonight. It's a balmy 39 in the shop, a little too cold to work comfortably. With a fresh bottle of propane, and a couple hours or heat pouring in there I think I can manage to get ready for the box in another week or two here.

Got some unusual wood to put in there, so some blanks are going to have to come out. I will also see if I can get one of my modified Europeans made up.


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Wow, this is getting close. I guess I better get started turning. Thanks again to everybody for participating. These are great. It really helped me to see some finished pens. Good turnings to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


What is the pen swap? I just got sety up to turn pens about 2 weeks ago. What a blast that is. Is it to late to sign up?


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn, it is too late to get in on this round but you can see what this is all about by reading the post here.

If you keep an eye on this round we'll note when another one is starting.

Thanks for checking us out!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Hey there Pen Traders!

Hope everyone has enjoyed their holidays… looks like it's back to a normal life now, whatever that might be.

As expected the pen box is taking a while to get across the border, it did last time as well. We suspect some Canadian customs agents may be off turning pens - or even worse they didn't realize what they got their hands on and it's now kindling! The horror!!!

Just wanted to update everyone on where this stands, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Ned?


> Ned


? Wherefore art thou, Ned?????

Uh-oh… no sign of the box in Canada yet and I hoped maybe Ned had a tracking number we could use - unfortuantely I've not been able reach him yet. Hopefully we'll make it to CanadianWoodChuck soon… he's eager to chuck some of that wood onto the lathe and make some pens!

I'll post any news I get here to keep everyone in the loop!


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Canadian customs probably cannot figure out how to repack the box yet!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Any word yet??


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *How much wood would a CanadianWoodChuck chuck???*
> 
> We're about to find out!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, no.

I haven't been able to reach Ned, he was sending it just before Christmas. Last time we went to Canada it took almost a full month - so I'm not giving up hope just yet!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*

<sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:

No pen trade box has make it to CanadianWoodChuck.
35 days ago NedB said he'd ship the box out the next day.
NedB hasn't been on LJ in 27 days.
I've emailed, PM'd and left a voicemail for NedB with no response.

Last time we sent a box to Canada it took a while, over 3 weeks if I recall. However we are now over a month on this and we've not seen it in Canada yet. I assume the box is history but will wait until the end of January to call it as such. I PM'd Ned again today, hopefully I'll hear back - I do hope everything is OK with Ned.

Thanks for participating everyone - I'll update again if I hear anything or at the beginning of next week if I don't.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim I was thinking I'd not heard anything in a while. Hopefully Ned is all OK and that the Box finally shows up.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


I certainly hope all is well with Ned and I'm disappointed the box hasn't arrived, maybe tomorrow, maybe the next day.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Bummer!!!


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Sometimes life happens. Hopefully whatever befell him will rectify itself soon and the trade can continue.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


oooh….wow…hope he is okay.

lets all send positive karma…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


life's little challenges. 
I, too, send my positive thoughts to everyone and to the box.


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Are there any woodnetters in NedB's hometime to do a knock?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Perhaps it would be worth considering to send the package via UPS or FedEx next time. They may have better luck getting through customs as well as providing electronic tracking. Just a thought…


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


I spoke with Ned before we setup the swap, I put him in in touch with Bruce to arrange delivery as Bruce offered to pay the difference to get the box to Canada.

Even with USPS you can get a tracking number though, I think they all it a Delivery Confirmation number.


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


So where does NedB live. Have you reverse looked up the phone number? Anyone sent him a letter to remind him to send along the box?


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


At the moment, I hope that it is clearing customs. 
Folks I humbly apologize. I've had a perfect storm sort of month, and I'll spare y'alll the more gory details, but both my computer dying and cell phone going missing for 2 weeks are among the highlights. The box is en route again after safely sitting in my living room while I dealt with the rest of my life. It went out on the 29th and should be arriving 'soon' once it clears customs.


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


I only lost my phone for 3 days in the back once while mowing. Still surprised I stumbled across it by accident.

I fear loosing it in the snow someday while shoveling!

Any photos Ned? We need a fix while we await Canadian customs. They can take a while!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Ned, glad you're OK and hope all the storm clears soon.

I'll get a new map and post soon.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...











in all of its glory








the pen kit section








my contributions


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


I, too, am glad "all is well." I hope your crises have abated.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


The largest one has mostly resolved, though it won't ever be totally gone. Again, I'm sorry I held things up, now it is just up to Customs as to how long it takes.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


So who do i have to bribe to get in on the next pen swap?


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Ned, I'm glad your back and everything is getting better. I'm looking forward to seeing the box and all of its treasure. I hope the customs people aren't turners and all of the goodies make it here


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


this is the best news I have had in a long time!!! glad that things are moving along for all of you…Ned I am sorry its been a tough month…so glad your ok…

matt


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Yes Ned sorry for your problems. Glad that everything seems to be getting better And glad that the box is alive again.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Thanks for understanding folks, just one of those months that you're glad to see behind you on the calendar.

One of these days I'll actually thaw out my lathe and turn something from the blanks and kits I selected.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Good news! The pen box arrived late today, I haven't even had a chance to open it yet but I will get to it first thing in the AM. Hopefully I will get it on route to Rikkor by Friday afternoon. I'm excited to see all the treasures inside but I wanted everyone to know that it finally made it across the border. The post office tells me it should be MN in 8 days, we'll see how accurate they are. Happy turning!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


That is awesome! Looks like we are back in business, thanks for the update Bruce.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Yippi, Yippi, Kia.

Still alive.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


awesome news Bruce. pick well and enjoy!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Oh boy!!!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


OK here we go, I've sorted through all of the goodies, picked out some really interesting stuff, added my stuff and reloaded for shipping. Now how do add pictures - hmmm I never remember how to do this. Help!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


*


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Ok i re-read the instructions so I hope this works 




I will get the box to the postal service today - Friday Feb 06 but it may not start its journey until Monday
Thanks to all and especially Tim for getting this going, this has been great


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


WOW it worked yea!


----------



## SteveN (Oct 14, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


That's the tallest photo I have ever seen. <g>


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a real treasure trove!!!!


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


I better get to turning cuz it will be here before I know it.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Christmas in February! How fun! I'm not even participating but this is so much fun to watch. Keep posting those photos so I can drool on myself.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Some great wood.


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Wherefore art thou, Pen Trade Box?*
> 
> <sigh> Looks like I'm bearing bad news today… here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Great to see it back on track! This is fun to see what all is happening… I am sure those of you in the list to come are anxious…


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*

Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.

We're all glad to see the box back in action and even more so that things are mostly OK for Ned. Make sure to keep him in your thoughts and prayers!

The map!










Canada Post told Bruce he should make it over to Rikkor in about 8 days, that's not too bad at all and gives him some time drool in anticipation!

Thanks again everyone - her we go!!!!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Tim I think the layers of tape on this box are adding about 5 pounds, it is getting pretty beat up, but I'm just taping it up now.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


I used to work in shipping, so I over-taped it just in case…

Thanks Tim!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


LOL, thanks guys. I worked in a distribution center myself. Wielded my tape gun like a soldier wields his rifle!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


I have a sharp pocket knife, I'll get 'er open when it arrives.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Ned is being OK and that the box is on the move!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


I just got back from the post office, Rikkor the box is on its way.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


So glad that Ned is ok and nothing went on there. Glad to here the box is back in action. Hey maybe those spalted blanks I put in there are only prettier now with age!


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Tim, nice job tracking the box down. Glad to hear that we are back in business. I have been keeping some special blanks aside waiting for the box to show up. If anyone would like some highly figured box elder, spalted ambrosia maple or hackberry let me know and we can work something out.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


could someone explain this to me the swap I keep opening it up and see a map with pins in but no real explanation of what it's about sorry maybe I have missed something that's very possibleLOL Alistair


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Alistair. 
Tim had this idea that a bunch of lumberjocks would trade some pen blanks. Since much of what we have is of some local woods etc.

A bunch of pen blanks were put in a box with some finished pens and some pen kits. And people ask to be put on the list. Tim selected the order and when it arrives at you, you take some out and put some in. Then you send it to the next person on the list.

It's a cheaper way that sending 5/4 10' long planks around the country.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Karson nailed it for you, Alistair.

If you (or anyone else) is interested in the long explanation take a look at the post What is the Pen Turners' Swap and How Does it Work?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


A while back I contacted Nikki to see about getting some European pen kits and wood. The pen kits over there are virtually the same as here only more expensive. Alistair, you are out of luck.

Lee


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Hey! I think it crossed over my house somewhere on the first and middle of this trip. I thought it was a helicoptor or maybe a hawk, no it was the LJ's box of pen blanks tapped to Timbuktooooo.

So, where are the photos of the contents? I wanna' see pictures!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


There's a darn good chance you're right MMH, the box has grown a lot and is no doubt visible to the naked eye when it flies over! ;-)

For some pics - click up at the top to go back one entry in the blog series and you'll see ALL the goodies.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


this is such great news…glad you guys are back on track…will be watching with envy…enjoy!!!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, I actually got the box Saturday! I will post some pictures later this afternoon, and hope to launch the box tomorrow (Thursday). I can't believe all the bounty contained in the box. I hope I can get it all back in to ship it out.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Well back in the states. All right.


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


I'm ready with some unusual wood to put in there. I don't think any of you have seen this wood for a pen before. You have to have some skill to get the best color too!

MN to Spokane, maybe it will make it on Saturday, but likely Monday to Tuesday next week.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


OK, my bad. Things got in the way all week, so the box is going out of here in about an hour. Sorry ARW, (check your tagline, it applies to me)

*Here is an overview of the box…*










The pens that were in the box…










The kits in the box…










The blanks I took…










I went to the Post Office and got a new box. I was unable to pack it in such a way that I could add any blanks. My apologies for that. I did add two pens to the stash, unfortunately I didn't take a picture of them.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Great pics, thanks Rikkor! I'll update the blog for us to show this on the move again… ;-)

I'm sure the rest of the folks in the pass are OK without the addition of more blanks - looks like a pretty sweet selection in there now.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


We'll have to talk to the post office about upsizing their big box.

Very nice Rikkor


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Karson, I hope to turn my 391 challenge pen today. I have been flooding the voids with CA since I took it out. I have some trepidation about this project.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Then you'll be ahead of me Rikkor, I've not started mine yet.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


It makes a great looking pen Rikkor, I love using mine and a challenge strches us a bit


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Rikkor thanks for the pics, I'm glad you recieved the goods - I have my challenge pen turned and waiting. Great job Tim


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


Well..I asked Tim to pull me out a month ago (my dad passed away and I missed a lot of work--fell very behind)...but now I am getting the itch seeing all the pictures from Rikkor…

looks good guys…

matt


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Back in business, he pen trade box is on the move!*
> 
> Great news for those that didn't see the previous entries, the box is safe and sound in Bruce's (CanadianWoodChuck) hands and will be on the way to Rikkor in MN soon.
> 
> ...


(condolences, Matt)

So glad to hear that the box is on the move again!! Celebration time


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Heading west!*

Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.

*PLEASE READ* Since this trade is taking a while we have had some Jocks that have had to step out. We may have others that are no longer active so when you're turn is up please send a PM to the person you are sending to before shipping the box. We may need to make some minor adjustments. If I know for sure that someone is stepping down then I'll PM the person that would have shipped to that person.

THANKS!

And here's our latest map:


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


I can hardly wait until it starts heading back east! Have some pens and blanks to trade for goodies in the box.
Maybe I will slip a couple of pieces of soapstone in for someone to turn into a pen.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


I just had this explained on number 3 thanks guys I am too far away to be any good.Alistair


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


Tim D started a box with pen blanks, kits, and possibly some finished pens and sent it the first on a list of people who signed on several months ago for this trade. The second person took some stuff out, added more and sent it on. The idea is to trade even or trade up. I happen to be the last the line that sends it back to Tim. It will be the second such trade that I have participated in and hopefully will not be my last. It has made it to Canada twice, but not sure if it will stay international in the future or stay stateside. Anyways, I cannot wait for the box to get to me…


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


There was a large door blocker awaiting my arrival home in the rain tonight! At least a little sun shone then.

My son was beside himself when I told him what that box was, he thought it sounded like legos at first.










Opened up the box and started to catch all the pen blanks and kits that exploded from that little poor box! It was kind of innocent looking here.










After half it's contents were pulled out



















Here they are all pilled up on each other. Like 3' long here. Several types of antlers were included, so i will have to take a tough pick from those too!










Initial pass of what I think I will take for pen blanks. Don't know if I grabbed the cherry burl challenge yet.

Will post photos of what I will be putting in tomorrow or Wednesday.










My son is rather enamored with the FD pen. I like the wood on that one. I think my favorite the Baron in the oak though. I have a REALLY tough time parting with my pens I've made, so it will be a couple of tough choices! The Curly maple Baron sure looks good too.










Pen kits, pen kits, where fore art though pen kits? Still deciding on what to pick out of them. Probably a slimline PSI kit, a baron, and one of the flat top chrome pens. A co-worker just ordered a Euro style in chrome today, so a flat top American style could be just the ticket. And he wanted it as a roller ball and if I'm not mistaken the Parker refills can be either one?










Just dropped all the remaining stuff into the box, it doesn't fit without some packing. And I still need to get quite a bit of stuff in there still.










The box will back on the road Thursday I think!

Alan


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


Very nice Alan! I think a little extra tape on that box and you should be fine! ;-)


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


The box already has a split side, so I'm thinking another new box will be in order!


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


I shipped a new box off this morning to Vancouver. There is a little bitty about of space to stuff more in there, but the lid did have a bit of a bulge in it!

I'll post up some pictures of what I put in later this weekend.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


I can't wait until the box gets to Vancouver! It's going to be like Christmas in March!


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


Here are the blanks I put in:










A close up of the sagebrush, the trick is getting a little of that yellow sapwood color into your blank. You have to drill real close to the edge!










And finally the pens I put in to the kit


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice stuff! Thanks for joining us on the trade. ;-)


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Heading west!*
> 
> Rikkor's had his way with the pen trade goodies now and he's been nice enough to repack in a new box and get things moving to arw01 in Washington state! Looking at the pics shows us there are a lot of great pens, kits and blanks in there.
> 
> ...


Looks great!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Just a hop and a skip!*

We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…

After that we drop down into wine country to visit Napaman, then to rb765 in SoCal before heading beck East to jeffthewoodwhacker and dropping back to Atlanta! We'll get this thing completed after all. 

Here's the map!


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


Wow…it's getting closer. I hope you don't mind Tim, but I offered a couple local turners a chance to get in the trade with me. We will meet and do the trade as a group. Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


Nice to see the box is moving along well, very well done Tim


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


I don't have any issue with a couple of locals getting in on the action, RB. No limit on takes and puts so I think we're OK.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


Looks kind of like the snow map.

Great to see us alive again


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


RB: There are probably not enough of the Challenge blanks for everyone to take any. I only put in one for each member of the original list.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


getting close…this weekend i have some work to do…luckilly its a 3 day weekend…


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


Challenge blanks? I finally got my CA finishes down and started turning my blanks between centers instead of with a mandrel, so my blanks are no longer out of round. I actually might be up for your challenge. More info please.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


~ THE 391 CHALLENGE ~ Just to refresh on the 391 Challenge, take a look a the blog HERE where Karson listed the details of the challenge. Karson shared some great Cherry burl with us to make pens out of and 'challenge' each other.

RB, for the challenge blanks it would be limited to one for each turner in the original swap, we wouldn't be able to share those with the local guys.


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


That Cherry burl challenge blank has had me thinking for days on how to tackle that. Even thought of finding a pressure pot at the local 2nd hand store to try stabilizing the 391 and the 391B to make it possible to turn them. Then I thought about using some epoxy on the burl to hold it all together. Decisions decisions.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


I did several applications of CA glue before turning my 391 pen.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


"I did several applications of CA glue before turning my 391 pen."

So did I, plus some 'secret ingredients' to fill in the voids, I liked the way it turned out and it enjoyed the challenge it brought for me.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


Can hardly wait until it arrives in Tennessee!!!


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


The box is on it's way to Napaman's house in California. I hope to get the photos posted later today, if the kids allow me.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


The first thing that came to mind when I opened the box was, WOW!!! That's a lot of pen blanks and pen kits. I don't think I have ever seen some many different types of wood in one location. It was fun to see so many different types of wood that I have never seen in person. Here is a photo of all the pen blanks in the box.










I think one of the best parts of doing the pen traders' swap was to see and compare all the different pen kit brands. I have only use kits from Craft Supplies USA and Woodcraft. So it was nice to see the different kits from PSI and Rockler. It was also nice to see all the completed pens from the other pen traders who are taking part in the swap. I wish I had some finished pens that I could have added to the box. Here are some photos of all the pen kits and finished pens that are in the box.



















Here is a photo of all the blanks that I added to the box.










Here is a photo of what I took out of the box. I can't wait to turn the corn cob.










Now, I need to find out a way to stabilize the pen blank for challenge #391. I had a lot of fun being part of the pen swap.

Tim - Once again, thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


Looks like quite a haul there.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


Very nice Jim! You guys are the ones doing all the work to keep this rolling, thank YOU for participating.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Just a hop and a skip!*
> 
> We didn't even need to use a jump to get this one to its next destination! A quick trip across Washington state and the box will be in the hands of jimp. Jim is ready and waiting…
> 
> ...


ok…box arrived safely to WINE COUNTRY…Had a brief chance to open up…will try to post some pictures tonight…and finish cutting down some redwood blanks that is leftover from my deck project…I have had a little trouble with i breaking on the lathe--but all you pro's can handle it…

TIM…I will post…big update…but you can add to the map that it has arrived…

matt


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*

Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.

~ El Mapo ~


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*
> 
> Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.
> 
> ~ El Mapo ~


Sounds great.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*
> 
> Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.
> 
> ~ El Mapo ~


I can hear that train a coming on towards Tennessee!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*
> 
> Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.
> 
> ~ El Mapo ~


ok…i just spent an HOUR to open up the box and sort through all the wood…it truly is an amazing feeeling to see all these beautiful woods…I took a bunch of pictures…but its a bit early to turn on my table saw and cut the redwood…(i live really close to my neighbors in a one car open garage…well i work with my garage door open)...

But I will be out there within the hour!!! And I will try to get the box out today…a 48 hour turn around??? If I run into trouble I will get it out monday after school…at the latest--so still a 4 day turn around in the worst case scenario…

I made three pens LAST weekend to be ready…but I did not put them togetheer…and I may want to make one or two more…since I want my best to show…

Ok…even though I am not ready to post picts…i wanted to come one and show my excitement…

Matt


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*
> 
> Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.
> 
> ~ El Mapo ~


LOL Matt! All those blanks… and kits… and pens can get exciting. =]

Looking forward to the pics and no need to rush to push it out today, I think Monday would be great.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*
> 
> Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.
> 
> ~ El Mapo ~


Ok…the box will be off tomorrow…it was a great birthday weekend taking part in this--I turned my write up of the pens and what I added into a project…

so check it out here!

Thanks everyone!!!

On to rb next…

matt


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*
> 
> Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.
> 
> ~ El Mapo ~


I asked about getting in on this quite a while ago, but never got a response… who do I need to talk to to get in on it the next time around?


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*
> 
> Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.
> 
> ~ El Mapo ~


Great stuff Matt, thanks!

You better keep that cake away from the box, with that many candles it would take no time to get it blazing! Heck, who am I to talk - my next one will be 39 as well. =]


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*
> 
> Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.
> 
> ~ El Mapo ~


Just got work that the box is on ot's way. I will let everyone know when it gets here. Thanks all


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Now we're really moving! On to Napa!*
> 
> Matt got the box today! We are really trucking along now… he'll get us some pics up soon and said he's got some nice Redwood he's cutting up for blanks.
> 
> ~ El Mapo ~


I just got the box…while I was on my way out to work  will look at it in the morning and will have it shipped by Friday.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*Here we go to Fresno!*

Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.

He did a great write up on his takes and puts as well as some projects he did for the swap. If you missed it check that out here. I'm looking forward to getting my grubby hands on some of the wine barrel wood, I really enjoy turning wood with a story to it!

~ Le Map ~










For those counting the dots, we didn't miss one… bigguy had to drop out due to some other commitments. We're on to jeffthewoodwhacker next and then back to ME! Woo-hoo!

Hmm, is there enough interest for a Round 4? Let me know!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


Round 4 is an excellant idea, however I will graciously bow out so we don't run into the border crossing issues and delays cause by leaving the US. It was alot of fun and I wish you all the best with your next adventure.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


Interest…yes…I was really struggling…but this got me back in the shop…My only worry about participation is that makes the list longer…but who knows…maybe its not pen trade 3 or 4 or 5…really its just a continual route??? and people get added and taken out as life gets in the way…

the new people could be slid into the list wherever it fits geographically--i dont mean everyone…since then that would not be possible…but people who asked during this round…can get added as the next rotation comes by their neighbor hood…

This would actually infuse new life and wood--if its the same people we may get some of the same woods…but adding people periodically would suddenly mean a new opportunity…

If the route was a continual rotation--then it would not feel like a person was first or last…?? it just keeps going…

Ok…i am just brainstorming…

matt


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


I would love to participate in round four.


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


I just got the box…while I was on my way out to work  will look at it in the morning and will have it shipped by Friday.


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in a round four.

I think Tim holding the box for a month or so would be good though.

I would also like to see everyone put in a finished slimline, a finished Euro, and then a open category with roller balls or Cigar pens or barons or something.

I'd love to see more pens in the next round.


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


I got the box sent out to it's next stop in the mail. I was able to take pictures, but my written description is lacking. Sorry, but work had been a killer since the weather has warmed up. I will be posting the pictures and descriptions shortly.


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


Lets see if this works. Here is what I put in,







(inspected by inspector K9), and here is what I took out







and









I also took the two on the right and put in the three on the left









For as close to a detailed description as I could get. 
1 Yellow heart, 1 red heart, 1 sagebrush, the Dakota blank, blk horn short, 1 maple, 1 lacewood, 2 holly shorts, 1 ebony, and 3 other unknown blanks along with the two challenge blanks. I also took a slimline kit with no barrels and a pk pro kit. (I had to remove a few of the redwood blanks to add the other stuff..Sorry Napaman).

Added:
I added 3 308 carts and 2 30-06, 1 euro pencil, and two pen kits (can't remember which). For the blanks, I added 3 spalted maple, 1 golden chain, 2 CA olive wood, English yew, some burls, and unknown what else.

I sent Tim a PM with the tracking number to forward for me, but it should be in Tennesse hopefully by Monday.


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


I just noticed that the right side of the pictures are getting cropped. If anyone wants the originals, send me a PM and I will send them.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Your inspector looks like he's on top of things there! I've never tried a cartridge pen but have some antler that I'd like to put with one and see what I can do.

FYI on the pics, the max size (and best size) for posting them here is 640×480. Most online photo stoage sites have a way to resize them on the site or you can do it before uploading.


----------



## rb765 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


The lowest my camera would go is 800×600. I will do better next time. Vivir es aprender.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


looks great ruben…no problem on the extra redwood…since it was a flat rate I put as much as I could on top…after I put everything else into the box I put in a bunch…I also think I took more from JimP who was right before me…its a bit harder taken too much of the wood when there is only a bit left from that person for some reason…

You added some cool wood…sorry you were busy…I hope you got to enjoy it a bit…

cant wait to see what you make…I have not had a chance to make anything with what i got yet…maybe this week…

matt


----------



## Mike_TBM (Jul 7, 2010)

itsme_timd said:


> *Here we go to Fresno!*
> 
> Wow! We had a super-quick turnaround from Matt and some really cool stuff added.
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope there is a round 4 as I would love to participate in this round. I'm brand new to the site but have been turning pens for about 1.5 years now and it has become my passion as well as my stress relief after my wonderful daily commute.

Please sign me up and let me know what I need to do!
Thanks!

Mike


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*On to Jeffthewoodwhacker, the last Jock on the tour!*

Wow! Jeff's got the box!!! Check out his blog entry here to see all the great stuff that was in the box.

~ Das Map









After Jeff the box comes back to *ME*! Woo-hoo! ;-) I can't wait to get this in and dig through this treasure chest. I looked back and saw the first post was 160 days ago - we've been 'on tour' for almost 6 months! Pretty cool.

*~ STAY TUNED TO THE BLOG FOR MORE INFO ON UPCOMING SWAPS AND SWAP-RELATED EVENTS! ~*

If you have no idea what all of us crazy pen turners are up to but want to know more then check out:
What is the Pen Turners' Swap and how does it work???


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *On to Jeffthewoodwhacker, the last Jock on the tour!*
> 
> Wow! Jeff's got the box!!! Check out his blog entry here to see all the great stuff that was in the box.
> 
> ...


Wow…160 days…that is a long road trip! This box has seen a heck of a lot more then me! All the stories it could tell…

Great job…everyone…and of course TIM for making this all happen!!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *On to Jeffthewoodwhacker, the last Jock on the tour!*
> 
> Wow! Jeff's got the box!!! Check out his blog entry here to see all the great stuff that was in the box.
> 
> ...


I GOT THE BOX! The journey is complete! No chance to go through it all today - but I'll get it posted up before the weekend is out.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

*THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*

*We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*










We've been all over the United States - DE, VA, FL, GA, KY, IL, MD, PA, NY, NH (whew!), MN, WA, CA and TN! Plus… a trip into Canada with a stop in Ontario.
- We've been in the hands of *17 Lumberjocks*.
- WOW! Our goodies box has traveled over *8,600 miles*!
- The pen box was 'on tour' for *165 days* in Round 3. (as of 03/28/09)
- What started as 5 blanks, 5 pens and 5 kits brought us…
-140 miscellaneous blanks including wood from around the continent, antler, shell casings, corian
-13 finished pens
-17 pen kits

For comparison, here's a link to the blog with the goodies from the first swap. Pen Trade Round #1

Here are some pictures of what made it back to me:

The blanks are tired of traveling! They've tried to escape on the last 2 stops! ;-)









The box is PACKED with good stuff, the lid was bulging.









Here are 2 pics showing all the blanks and other materials.


















And here's a pic of all the finished work and kits.









Here's a pic of the great stuff that I'm taking out of this round.









A HUGE THANKS to all the awesome Lumberjocks who joined in the trade and those that just watched our travels.

Now… stay tuned because we're not quite done. We still have the Challenge blanks from Karson and Steve (391 & 391b Challenge) that we need to get turned and posted up.

Thanks again everybody. Time to take a bit of a break and… TURN SOME PENS!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


Wow: Finally it's home.

Thanks Tim for getting this started.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


Great Job Tim, thanks ….. bring on Karson's 391


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


awesome…home sweet home…take a rest little box…get fixed up and rested for the next time…

THANKS EVERYONE….THIS HAS BEEN THE HIGHLIGHT of my 2 years on LJ's…so THANKS TO TIME for making this all work…and everyone…

I would love to do it again…but I know this has gotten pretty big….so keep me on if there is room…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


I think you'll have to pull a lot more out before the next round starts. those 5 blanks, 5 kits and 5 pens multiplied very rapidly. Wow we sure are the generous sort!

Time to turn!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


The rules for the challenge are here.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


What a great time, thanks Tim for organizing this, and keeping that box moving.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


Tim, 
thanks for spearheading this, It was fun to take part in (minus the pause in the trip)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


Tim I think the 403 days are incorrect. I cut up the blanks sooner than that. Sure you didn't look at one of the earlier trades.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


"Tim I think the 403 days are incorrect. I cut up the blanks sooner than that. Sure you didn't look at one of the earlier trades."

You're correct Karson. I was going to post stats for Round 3 and also for the trade since inception and got them mixed - post was edited to show 165 days on tour for Round 3!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


congrats to everyone involved on another successful pen swap! Well done. It's been fun watching the travels. 
8,000+ miles-very cool.


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


That was FUN!!!!!!! Even when we thought it might be lost… The exciting… the drama… THE WOOD!!!! Let's do it again!!!!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


Derrel…
it was just delayed awhile… really… and things Have settled down quite a bit now. tyvm.

sorry about that again folks.


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


No problem… It was a mystery worth the wait  Glad to hear things are settled more… Have a great day to all!!!


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


Let's do it again!!!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> *THE TOUR IS COMPLETE!*
> 
> *We did it fellow Lumberjocks! The Pen Trade Roud 3 is complete!!!*
> 
> ...


This is neat to watch from afar. The box almost visited me down in LA. Great work, folks!


----------

